# Is it really worth going to a make up school??



## zwanpumkin (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been back and forth on whether or not I should enroll at MUD School in Burbank, Ca for quiet some time now. Now that I finally (somewhat) have the opportunity to do so, I am not sure it's worth it. I know most say it is expensive, but I AM currently enrolled in a $1,500 a month class, so the money doesn't scare me, lol. However, I don't want to take out another loan for that same reason. Do any MA suggest me skipping going to MUD and just busting my butt on my own (which I know most MA do) and just trying that way?? I know going to a school will be a perk, but is it worth it?? I am so confused


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 4, 2008)

im dying to know the same thing!


----------



## statusmode (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried applying at MAC?


----------



## aeni (Nov 4, 2008)

I went to makeup school.  I should try and show you my "before school" work/posts on here compared to "during/after school" work.  Basically with schools, you're paying them to teach you what it could take you years to learn on your own.

I honestly don't regret it and am very happy.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm dying to go and am planning to start in January.  I think the experience and certification will be invaluable, personally.  I will be eligible to work in a professional environment, and think about the possibilities!  Especially with proximity to a large city (I live about half an hour from NYC), and if you go to weekend classes taught by MUAs with serious skills, you can build up some serious tools and raise your prices in the future... I think it opens a lot of doors in the future... Just IMO... I'm sooo looking forward to it... I'm so much more motivated to go to cosmetology school for skincare and makeup artistry school than I ever was for 4 year degrees that never really held my attention.


----------



## aeni (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok - here's


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 4, 2008)

All MAs have to bust their butt eitherway to get noticed and hired in whichever more specific field they choose to go into. If you plan on going further with makeup, like specialising in something, I'd advise going to school for it. I've only been on my makeup course since September and already I've learnt SO much, plus, it isn't just the technical skills that you will be shown, your teachers will already know a huge amount about the industry and will be able to advise you and help you put together a fabulous portfolio. You are partly paying for the help of absoloute professionals.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Ok - here's some of my pre-school posts with my final one being my portfolio of work I did when I was attending school.  You'll definitely see a huge difference it made for me - if you can't, my instructors would say your eye hasn't been trained to see the flaws yet.

http://specktra.net/f166/1920s-fotn-64285/
http://specktra.net/f166/rococo-rice...ie-fotd-65415/
http://specktra.net/f166/tiger-liner-fotd-55545/
http://specktra.net/f183/another-headshot-shoot-58954/

Portfolio: Aeni Domme - Makeup Artist_

 
WOW girl... Besides the theater and corrective makeup... I can see the subtlety... amazing... where did you study... amazing... I hope to one day have your talent!


----------



## aeni (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_WOW girl... Besides the theater and corrective makeup... I can see the subtlety... amazing... where did you study... amazing... I hope to one day have your talent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:  I went to VFS. I both loved and hated being there. It was a great growing up experience to be in another country close to the home country but I also hated the weather lol. Check out their website and browse!


----------



## amyzon (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:  I went to VFS.  I both loved and hated being there.  It was a great growing up experience to be in another country close to the home country but I also hated the weather lol.  Check out their website and browse!_

 
I'm looking at Parisian Beauty Academy in NJ... LOL not quite the same... but I love that they use MAC products


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 4, 2008)

Iam the Uk and I think you need some experiance in make-up which is why Iam attending a make-up course. I asked MAC what I would need to apply and they said at least 3 year at a makeup school. I live in Scotland so it might be diffrerent everywere else. But I think if you have that you attended make-up school on your cv it really helps.


----------



## zwanpumkin (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_All MAs have to bust their butt eitherway to get noticed and hired in whichever more specific field they choose to go into. If you plan on going further with makeup, like specialising in something, I'd advise going to school for it. I've only been on my makeup course since September and already I've learnt SO much, plus, it isn't just the technical skills that you will be shown, your teachers will already know a huge amount about the industry and will be able to advise you and help you put together a fabulous portfolio. You are partly paying for the help of absoloute professionals._

 
I know that regardless I have to bust my butt off, don't get me wrong!! But if it were up to me, I'd take most of the courses there and learn EVERYTHING. Unfortunately, I cannot quit my full time job and I'm barely lucky enough that there is still a possible opening for one of the 2 evening classes they will be offering next year. I would only take Beauty Make Up for now. As well as an Airbrushing seminar so that hopefully after that I can apply at MAC (which I haven't yet, I'm still a beginner!!) and see what direction Make Up will take me (eg. TV, Film, etc..) in and then go from there. .. Or does this all sound like a big waste?!? Ahh!!!


----------



## zwanpumkin (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Iam the Uk and I think you need some experiance in make-up which is why Iam attending a make-up course. I asked MAC what I would need to apply and they said at least 3 year at a makeup school. I live in Scotland so it might be diffrerent everywere else. But I think if you have that you attended make-up school on your cv it really helps._

 
Yes, that is the reason my bf encourages me to go. And I agree!! But I feel there's hope.. His ex didn't go to school, just practiced a lot, and after a few tries got hired at MAC. Having said so, I don't think the prerequisites are as much as the are in the UK. Most Make-Up artists at MAC say they didn't go to school?


----------



## zwanpumkin (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_im dying to know the same thing!_

 
Are you interested in MUD as well??


----------



## aeni (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zwanpumkin* 

 
_Yes, that is the reason my bf encourages me to go. And I agree!! But I feel there's hope.. His ex didn't go to school, just practiced a lot, and after a few tries got hired at MAC. Having said so, I don't think the prerequisites are as much as the are in the UK. Most Make-Up artists at MAC say they didn't go to school?_

 
I know here in the US you don't have to go to school to apply to MAC.  You just have to know how to apply makeup their way.  In the end it's a selling position, I personally don't think or see it as a foot in the door.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Iam the Uk and I think you need some experiance in make-up which is why Iam attending a make-up course. I asked MAC what I would need to apply and they said at least 3 year at a makeup school. I live in Scotland so it might be diffrerent everywere else. But I think if you have that you attended make-up school on your cv it really helps._

 
THREE YEARS of school, just to work at MAC?  Now this is just a MAC counter?  That seems a bit ridiculous....  The course I'm looking at taking is 600 hours and would enable to work as an artist, esthetician, at spas, salons, etc...   Of course I realize there are different standards from place to place but WOWZA


----------



## lucy_babyy (Nov 5, 2008)

i am interested in going to MUD as well, but i don't know if that's what i should do....

i would loveeee to work for m.a.c. as well as have my own boutique where i do makeup application tooo.

any suggestions???


----------



## mistella (Nov 5, 2008)

NO.
i believe you cannot be taught makeup. just my opinion.
once you get into the industry, NOBODY cares if you went to school or if you have a certificate. most established makeup artists will tell you "unlearn everything you've learned at makeup school"
my passion has always been makeup, i went to makeup school last year, didnt really learn much and in the end, i found out i didnt need it at all. everything i needed was already inside me, passion, drive & determination. as long as you have the talent & drive, thats all you need..


----------



## zwanpumkin (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_NO.
i believe you cannot be taught makeup. just my opinion.
once you get into the industry, NOBODY cares if you went to school or if you have a certificate. most established makeup artists will tell you "unlearn everything you've learned at makeup school"
my passion has always been makeup, i went to makeup school last year, didnt really learn much and in the end, i found out i didnt need it at all. everything i needed was already inside me, passion, drive & determination. as long as you have the talent & drive, thats all you need.._

 
I totally understand that, but the upside I see in going is the practice. I cannot afford to be buying tons of products to practice with (ahemMACahem). If I went to school, I'd get all tools and (discounts for their products) products to practice with. And not just on the same people (Mom & Siblings) but different classmates. But I do believe; where there's a will, there's a way!! Thanks


----------



## pixichik77 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_NO.
i believe you cannot be taught makeup. just my opinion.
once you get into the industry, NOBODY cares if you went to school or if you have a certificate. most established makeup artists will tell you "unlearn everything you've learned at makeup school"
my passion has always been makeup, i went to makeup school last year, didnt really learn much and in the end, i found out i didnt need it at all. everything i needed was already inside me, passion, drive & determination. as long as you have the talent & drive, thats all you need.._

 
I agree with the general idea, but disagree with the whole sentiment.

I have seen people who have not gone to school using products in dangerous or ineffective ways (telesis, glatzan, etc). Basically, when you pay for school, you are paying to have access to materials that would be costly or dangerous to "play" with (again, mainly prosthetic work, laying and dressing beards, etc) and you are paying for someone to show you how to use them safely and correctly. ALSO, how to find new uses for them.

You are also paying for contacts and exposure. If those teachers still work in the industry (as mine do) they will recommend you to better people than you may have access to stumping on your own w/o those contacts.

BUT i think the biggest factor in "should i or shouldn't I" is what KIND of makeup are you planning to do?  Counter/wedding/basic... you probably don't need school. Bald caps, prosthetics, lace goods, film, etc: look into it.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 6, 2008)

Where are you planning on going with beauty makeup? If it's for events (like weddings etc) I'd say that you don't need to go to school for that. A lot of it is to do with having a good eye for colour and feel for blending, which can't really be taught. If you're confident in doing your own and others basic makeup already, that should be fine. For airbrushing - definately go to a class for it! It's much more specialist.


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with pixichik- If you are going for basically beauty, then I wouldn't worry about classes.  Theatrical, with prosthetics and all that jazz? I would take a class for sure.  It is way too expensive to play around till you figure it out with that stuff!


----------



## Kelly Agey (Mar 3, 2015)

[h=2]_RE: Is it really worth going to make up school?_[/h]   
  I am looking at schools in San Diego. I reside in N. County. I found Cammua Make Up Academy in Carlsbad.CA. It is very reasonably priced. When I
  call another school Bellus Academy they all seem to put the other down, How can you possibly choose? Bellus says you need to be accredited by some government agency. And are charging over twice the amount. With Cammua you can take the class over and over again.




  **I am new to this site. So forgive me if I make a mistake. I would actually like to have a screen name but I will go a head with my post,


----------



## TR 2015 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am also currently trying to decide whether to go to makeup school. I hold two higher education degrees in  business and art. Having realized I do not enjoy working in the business corporate world, and would like to utilize my art skills, I chose to become a makeup artist and learn the craft more in-depth , as I do not have the necessary know-how. Since, I live in NYC, I am trying to decide between Make-up Forever Academy and MUD. MUD is much more expensive, but looks really great. Bottom line is, is it worth going to makeup school, if so then which one? I want to learn to do media makeup for fashion shows, TV, photoshoots, fx. Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## Arti$ticeyehandbrush (Dec 9, 2015)

Trying to figure out if I should go back to cosmetology school. I graduated with a Certificate/Diploma.  But I was in a car accident, and did not have a chance to get my license, That hurt. So, I am trying to get back into makeup artistry. I have a degree in business, but job market is hard. I miss the artistry of beauty - Hair/MakeUp. But,  I wanted to try and put in for a Beauty advisor, and see what would happen. I have been searching different avenues of makeup artistry, and where I can go. I 'am still trying to figure it out! Any Advise, Help, Comments, Answers?  Thank you ahead of time. It will be Appreciated.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 2, 2016)

I would just scope out the rates in your area and figure out how much being "certified" will actually affect your rates. It can really vary by state. Personally I don't think it's necessary. There are many ways you can build your knowledge for free or much cheaper. Volunteer to assist an already established artist, work at a beauty store part time, practice on friends and family. If there are areas you really need help in take a single course in that rather than going through a whole program. I never went to school and I do just fine. I have friends who did and thought it was worth it and ones who thought it was a waste of money. Either way I would just do your research first.


----------



## handmedownstars (Feb 16, 2016)

I think this is really situational. I've seen people go to MUD and never do makeup again. I have a friend who went to MUD on a whim (with ZERO makeup knowledge) and is now working in film & TV in NYC. I have a lot of friends who never went to school but just pound the pavement and are successful in their fields. If you want to go to a makeup school to work at MAC or any makeup counter, it's probably not worth it. You can learn most techniques via trial and error and Youtube (ugh) these days. I think it's good sometimes just to take someone out of their element and comfort zone, to be critiqued, and to expand their networks.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2016)

nyone know of good schools in LA?  How about LAmakeupschool?


----------

